# Unsecured loan for self employed?



## dazers (30 December 2008)

Does anyone know where I can get a decent loan, unsecured, even though I've been self employed for less than two years?


----------



## tech/a (30 December 2008)

*Re: unsecured loan for self employed*

What do you call decient and whats it for and how long?

Thats what will be asked.


----------



## GumbyLearner (30 December 2008)

*Re: unsecured loan for self employed*



dazers said:


> Does anyone know where I can get a decent loan, unsecured, even though I've been self employed for less than two years?




Do you keep your BAS statements?


----------



## dazers (30 December 2008)

*Re: unsecured loan for self employed*

Double what I make in a year, for business, for shortest time ie pay back the most I could afford


----------



## dazers (30 December 2008)

*Re: unsecured loan for self employed*

No BAS


----------



## GumbyLearner (30 December 2008)

*Re: unsecured loan for self employed*

BAS would help

Proof of income is going to be a big issue with any lender.


----------



## dazers (30 December 2008)

*Re: unsecured loan for self employed*

Statements of my bank account for months showing regular deposits may be proof enough. Suggestions for lenders in aust., not loan sharks, who might lend to me?


----------



## GumbyLearner (30 December 2008)

*Re: unsecured loan for self employed*



dazers said:


> Statements of my bank account for months showing regular deposits may be proof enough. Suggestions for lenders in aust., not loan sharks, who might lend to me?




Being self-employed is tough business as Im sure you know dazers.

With no assets, collateral or official proof of income it will be tough. IMO!


----------



## nunthewiser (30 December 2008)

*Re: unsecured loan for self employed*



dazers said:


> Does anyone know where I can get a decent loan, unsecured, even though I've been self employed for less than two years?




40%/annum compounded .....happy to help  

how much ya need darl ?


----------



## awg (30 December 2008)

*Re: unsecured loan for self employed*



dazers said:


> No BAS




What sort of business is there that doesnt have to lodge BAS?


----------



## tech/a (30 December 2008)

*Re: unsecured loan for self employed*



> What sort of business is there that doesnt have to lodge BAS?



*
ALL Businesses.*

Think your snaffelled.


----------



## nuking (30 December 2008)

*Re: unsecured loan for self employed*

If you have assets and borrow less than 60% , you wont have a problem.
Most lenders will still give you a good deal ( up to 0.8% of variable rate).


----------



## kam75 (2 January 2009)

Good luck.  Let me know if you find one.


----------



## ColB (2 January 2009)

> What sort of business is there that doesnt have to lodge BAS?




For 'Dazers':

If your annual gross income is under $75k you don't have to be registered for BAS.  You do need an ABN though.


----------



## tech/a (3 January 2009)

ColB said:


> For 'Dazers':
> 
> If your annual gross income is under $75k you don't have to be registered for BAS.  You do need an ABN though.




This is true.

With a gross income less than $75k his Nett isn't going to be a great deal.
My impression is that his business grosses more tan $75k if it doesn't he needs to do something about his business!


----------

